# Gas vs. electric



## seein green (Sep 4, 2008)

Doing a little research before I purchase a v box spreader. Wanted some feedback on whether I'd be better off with a dual motor electric spreader or gas powered? 2 cu. yrd. spreader is what I will be buying.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I would take electric over gas any day. Two motors is even better.


----------



## rblake (Nov 17, 2007)

I have never had a electric, but i can tell you that those briggs & strattons are a pain in the @$$. my three gas spreaders stay inside a heated garage and they can be a problem to start. I would try a electric or bite the bullet for a central hydraulic.


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 8, 2005)

Come on. Did you forget Hydraulic systems. quick and low cost. Run many options and change out quickly if your set up right


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

T-Trim;828123 said:


> Come on. Did you forget Hydraulic systems. quick and low cost. Run many options and change out quickly if your set up right


I didn't forget, he asked specifically about gas vs. elec. You are the first to refer to central hydros as low cost.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I have guys trading in their gas drives for electric units every day. Especially popular has been this unit. All poly with electric drive motors, its well priced and very user friendly.

http://www.saltdogg.com/Salt_Spreader/SHPE2000.html

for a more conventional style unit there is this

http://www.saltdogg.com/Salt_Spreader/1400600SS.html

heavier, it too is well priced compared to the competition.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Electric for sure*

If you want to stop spending money on repairs and downtime, switch over to electric. I operator 5 different snowex models and have been using them for six years with no downtime or major repairs. I have only had to replace one vibrator in six years. Other than that one vibrator, you plug them in and they work.

TRY SNOWEX, YOU WILL LOVE IT!

Don't get caught watching your PROFITS melt away!


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

yeah we use all electric "obvious" tailgate spreaders. The boss ones withouit failure

Im looking at two sphe2000 salt dogg 2yard spreaders this year too, all electric.

Ive ONLY considered air flo, salt dogg really


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

I've used downeaster single motor electrics and loved them, no problems EVER!!! I'm pushing the company to go with air-flo twin motor units for add-ons this year. Used a Highway Super-P (I think) gas engine, what a pain .............


----------



## stargazer (Nov 22, 2008)

seein green;826353 said:


> Doing a little research before I purchase a v box spreader. Wanted some feedback on whether I'd be better off with a dual motor electric spreader or gas powered? 2 cu. yrd. spreader is what I will be buying.


You don't say if you are doing dirt roads with salt/sand or pavement with salt. The sudden popularity of electric has a lot to do with the use of pure salt which is spread very lightly compared to sand.

The guys who build them at Downeaster have always told me electric is only good at the speed of a slow walk (with sand).

I purchased a stainless electric (dual motor downeaster) last year, but never bothered to use it. My gas spreaders have always worked well, the motor always starts even at twenty below. Of course, this is Maine so our winters are dry and mild (compared to the north slope  ). I use briggs and stratton engines. Your sander will turn to rust before you can kill the engine.

It's a small engine. Keep sand out of the gas tank. Use a new gas and air filter each year. Carry a spark plug wrench and spark plugs, and put in a new plug if it doesn't start instantly. I crank the throttle to choke, then hit starter and throttle down 'till the engine catches. Then let it warm up before adding throttle. Mine downeaster gasser is 8 years old and has the original battery, still works perfect. Wish my truck batteries lasted that well. The instant starts prevent the battery from being drained, the primary cause of premature battery death. I've hit the start button accidentaly with my knee and had the engine start right up at zero degrees.

When faced with a mile of road, I don't particularly want to do it at a slow walk, or even a lickety split run. I want to get done and move on. I do slow down on the steep hills and sharp turns. Still considering getting another gasser for this winter. Heck, the downeaster is self contained enough that I could load it on a horse drawn wagon and go out sanding!


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

Electric without a doubt. 

No gas to worry about, no matter how cold, flip the switch and its on.

I fought with gas spreaders for years and would never go back. Electric or Hydraulic for me.


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

Electric, much more reliable. Nothing like trying to work on a carburetor, at 2:00 in the morning during a snow storm.


----------

